# Restoration Help



## Emarcher (Sep 9, 2007)

I am new to the Exchange and have just uncovered an old mid-50s aluminum Monarch Silver King in need of restoration. If anyone with resources for parts would share the info with me I would be very grateful. Thanks


----------



## Gordon (Sep 9, 2007)

*Monark*

The only aluminum Monarks I'm aware of were from 1936-38.


----------



## eazywind (Sep 9, 2007)

*1947 or so*

1947 or 48 had the monark hex tube. I belive it was aluminum. pics are best. Marc


----------



## ballooman (Sep 10, 2007)

*parts*

In Chicago is a little shop in the down town area called Cycle smithy the owners name is Mark Matey hes one of the midwests biggest collectors he can help


----------

